# How remove lower mirror glass?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We're just returning from a day trip to visit family at Christmas. Motorhoming Uncle says on a recent France trip a lorry clipped his mirror and the lower mirror glass is loose but he can't see how it should be removed.

I suggested just pulling it but he said it wasn't playing ball. I didn't look myself as it was chucking it down at the time, but said I'd ask on here on the way home and I'm sure MHF would have the answer for him this evening. No pressure then! 

I think it is a 2006 Ducato (pre-X250, ie the same as my own). The lower glass is electrically adjustable.

TIA,

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Erm, I have given this dilemma much thought, whilst I also ponder whether I have pox of the chicken variety, shingles or an allergy :roll: :roll: 
I have come to the conclusion that I have no idea, sorry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oh well. He just rang me and I had to acknowledge MHF had drawn a blank. I was hoping to catch him as a recruit!

I still reckon it is a brute force job to unclip it, but he won't believe me, and as there is no corroboration from MHF I can't convince him. He'll probably now drive it to a dealer for a professional to charge him for a trivial job  

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes, i was surprised that no one came up with a solution last night Dave.

Maybe prise off with a flat end screwdriver was my thought but i imagined someone would come up with a marvelous, original technical solution lol. and i would have looked stupid saying that.

Paul.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had a similar problem when hit by a campervan in central France,

it was loose but still there so I stuck it in firmly with tape.

When we got back and asked our garage he said simply push it vack into place and eventually it will click it - he then did it and hey presto it has been perfect ever since.

You are welocme to try but I was VERY wary thinking I would break it - but didn't and it still moves electrically!

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

There was an article in the MMM on how to change/repair the mirror, but cannot remember when. Not more than 18 months ago. I can remember cutting the article out but cannot find it in the van at the moment.

steve & annn. -------------- teensvan


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, if it's anything like the mirrors on our 2002 FIAT Hobby, it's the big top mirror that comes out first. It's held in place by a big spring clip that you can pop out by angling the mirror far enough to get a screwdriver through the gap. Having got the top mirror out, you will see that the bottom mirror is a complete assembly held in place by two (or four) hexagonal bolts.

The natural assumption is to try and take the little bottom mirror out first, like we did, in which case you will have a broken assembly!
:roll:

These people were a great help in getting a chum of mine away to Spain when he wiped his offside mirror against the house, with the van packed and the missus and the dog about to embark!
http://www.allpartssouthwest.com/acatalog/Special_Offers__Ducato_81.html
8)


----------

